# What Moth is this???



## Joe (Jul 31, 2005)

I found this moth just out side yesterday on my porch light, last night she layed about 30 eggs and i hope they hatch. i know its a sphinx but dont know what species it is. it has a 3 inch wingspan.












Joe


----------



## Ian (Jul 31, 2005)

aha, I found one of those in the UK joe, yes, the UK where the most exotic insect is a slug, lol. I have actually misplaced my book, great lil readers digest book of the butterflys and moths of britain (reccomened it for the brits). However, when I find it, I will get back to you  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2005)

I had one like that earlier this year.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice moth. Looks like a Smerinthus cerisyi.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

